# How to wake up without DP



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Aiight...well...it's just a theory I have, and something that worked for me.
When it's bedtime, breathe slowly, count your breaths, lie on your back, let yourself relax, and just keep breathing, imagine a place where you're safe, DP can't reach you there, and no pain exists there, just lie there, think about that, and breathe slowly.
After some time you might feel your body becoming heavy, that's just because you have been tensed for so long, now you're relaxing, so the body is trying to recover from all the stress and the mess. (the heaviness goes over after a few minutes, you can also just move, and it goes away).
Relaxation before bedtime improves sleeping, you'll get to sleep good =). And sleeping is the safest thing ever, your body is safe and relaxed then, so when you go to bed you first relax, then deeper relaxation comes, when you wake up you should still be a little relaxed, which is enough for a blink of reality, when you feel the blink of reality you'll see reality itself, which might be enough to get you fully cured.
Also, when doing the breathing etc, make sure you actually let your shoulders and neck relax. When you can master that kind of relaxation you're like half-awake half-asleep before actually falling asleep, and believe me, it kills DP.

Peace be with ya everone.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Xerei said:


> Aiight...well...it's just a theory I have, and something that worked for me.
> When it's bedtime, breathe slowly, count your breaths, lie on your back, let yourself relax, and just keep breathing, imagine a place where you're safe, DP can't reach you there, and no pain exists there, just lie there, think about that, and breathe slowly.
> After some time you might feel your body becoming heavy, that's just because you have been tensed for so long, now you're relaxing, so the body is trying to recover from all the stress and the mess. (the heaviness goes over after a few minutes, you can also just move, and it goes away).
> Relaxation before bedtime improves sleeping, you'll get to sleep good =). And sleeping is the safest thing ever, your body is safe and relaxed then, so when you go to bed you first relax, then deeper relaxation comes, when you wake up you should still be a little relaxed, which is enough for a blink of reality, when you feel the blink of reality you'll see reality itself, which might be enough to get you fully cured.
> ...


Good post! I thought about doing meditation before bed, but I am not sure if that would help or make it worse. I have heard both anyone know?

When you breath do you do it in through your nose and out or mouth or just anyway?


----------



## Harpo (Oct 15, 2009)

I doubt this will cure my DP, but I will sure as hell try it.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

The annoying thing is, I have nightmares everynight. It's been that way for a couple years now.


----------



## Justwannabeme (Jun 5, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Good post! I thought about doing meditation before bed, but I am not sure if that would help or make it worse. I have heard both anyone know?
> 
> When you breath do you do it in through your nose and out or mouth or just anyway?


Doesnt matter, inhale and count to 3 exhale and count to 5 a few times. Then breathe evenly.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Good post! I thought about doing meditation before bed, but I am not sure if that would help or make it worse. I have heard both anyone know?
> 
> When you breath do you do it in through your nose and out or mouth or just anyway?


both, in from nose out from mouth.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Harpo said:


> I doubt this will cure my DP, but I will sure as hell try it.


I didn't say it will cure it, but it should be worth 5 mins of reality, right? maybe those 5 mins will never end..


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> The annoying thing is, I have nightmares everynight. It's been that way for a couple years now.


try closing your mind before going to bed, take your time to think about nothing, absolutely nothing.
Just lie there and stare at your roof while emptying your mind for worries.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

Xerei said:


> try closing your mind before going to bed, take your time to think about nothing, absolutely nothing.
> Just lie there and stare at your roof while emptying your mind for worries.


thats the point.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Xerei said:


> try closing your mind before going to bed, take your time to think about nothing, absolutely nothing.
> Just lie there and stare at your roof while emptying your mind for worries.


But I feel an unrelenting guilt for my cat who died wrongfully and prematurely. ;( It's not always worries, it's guilt and grief.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> But I feel an unrelenting guilt for my cat who died wrongfully and prematurely. ;( It's not always worries, it's guilt and grief.


we live, we die, it's part of the nature, just don't care about the cat...


----------



## hoot (Jun 17, 2010)

Bear said:


> But I feel an unrelenting guilt for my cat who died wrongfully and prematurely. ;( It's not always worries, it's guilt and grief.


Death is essential for new life to be born, it's something we all will go through, and it's completely natural. Not saying killing people or animals for whatever reason is OK, not saying dying is fun, but I don't understand why we fear death so much in Western culture.

And considering we are not our minds, our thoughts or our bodies, in a sense we, our true selves, don't even die. Nature just reclaims the bodies we borrowed from her. Our ego may die, but that's OK, considering it's not even real, just a construct.


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

Bear said:


> But I feel an unrelenting guilt for my cat who died wrongfully and prematurely. ;( It's not always worries, it's guilt and grief.


Your cat is now at better place than you are.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

Xerei said:


> Your cat is now at better place than you are.


I'm an atheist, but at least he's not the one suffering.


----------



## MTaylor (Jul 13, 2010)

I have been using the Biocom Technologies Heart Tracker to help with my stressful condition. It has help me a whole lot.


----------



## Xerei (Feb 17, 2010)

MTaylor said:


> I have been using the Biocom Technologies Heart Tracker to help with my stressful condition. It has help me a whole lot.


O.O never heard of that before..but glad it helps you.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a SILVA-track on my mp3 that works in mysterious ways.. I got it from a friend, I don't know what magic they're doing, but you really feel less dp'd after only a few minutes of listening (it's scary!). It also made my vision go normal, but it didn't last.. VERY weird. Anyone else tried any SILVA?


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

I believie i'll try listening to some calming music before bed...

Heres some tracks you might like to relax to:

The Rain Song - Led Zeppelin

A Pillow of Winds - Pink Floyd

Fearless - Pink Floyd

Marooned - Pink Floyd

Secret Space - Guitar Guarden

RMS- First Love

Also check out this article on "The Mozart Effect"


----------

